# NFS export help



## dclarkjr1122 (Mar 14, 2010)

I am trying to mount an nfs export from freebsd to linux. I am new to nfs so please be kind This is my export file:

```
/share -alldirs -maproot=remoteusername 172.16.1.1
```

I can mount export remotely and it states:

```
172.16.1.5:/share on /home/remoteusername/mnt type nfs (rw,addr=172.16.1.2)
```


```
remoteusername@name:~/mnt$ touch test
touch: cannot touch `test': Permission denied
```
Thanks in advance,


----------



## gordon@ (Mar 14, 2010)

What are the permissions on the directory in question? Run `% ls -la` and give us the output.


----------

